
Show HN: Collection of Resources for Building Time Series Database in AWS - coderecipe
https://coderecipe.ai/search?q=%23timeseriesdb
======
coderecipe
Hi all,

There seems to be multiple ways of storing time series data in AWS based on
different requirements, but I always have a hard time finding them all. So, I
decided to create a collection myself :)

Some of the resources are labelled as "Crosspost" meaning they are not full
fledged code implementations as didn't get time to do that yet. Let me know if
there's a specific "crosspost" resource you would like to see implemented or
if I am missing anything!

